# Controller programming



## gpq (Oct 28, 2012)

Does anyone know where to get software for pc that will allow programming the speed controller in a 2002 Gem?

Glen


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Ask here:

http://www.buggiesgonewild.com/extreme-dc/

It might be a more appropriate place.

Miz


----------

